# Gmo grows Top Dawg I-Tre95



## gmo (Nov 5, 2021)

It's on!

4'x4' AC Infinity tent 4x Mars Hydro TS1000s
Homemade LP Aeroponics tote
6" AC Infinity t6 fan and filter
GH Flora line 6 part nutrients
Apera PH60 and EC60 meters
Humidifier/dehumidifier
Hisense 5500BTU air conditioner piped straight in
Clip-on fans


----------



## gmo (Nov 5, 2021)

Can a mod change the post title to "Gmo grows Top Dawg I-Tre95" please? @WeedHopper @pute


----------



## gmo (Nov 7, 2021)

4/5 have popped ground and the last one is showing that it'll will be breaking ground shortly. Took the time today to clean and sanitize they're 4'x4' tent and all the equipment in preparation for them moving in this week.


----------



## gmo (Nov 9, 2021)

Day 1 aero tent. 5/5 germination. Moved to 27g aero tote. Grow baby, grow baby, grow baby, grow!
pH 5.75, temp 72f, res temp 68f, RH 60%


----------



## Airbone (Nov 10, 2021)

Did you make that aero tote?


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2021)

@Airbone yes, I make them. The previous one, 18gallons, is about worn out (the lid is cracking). So I made a new one, 27 gallons, for a couple of reasons. I'm going to be out of town for a week in December, so I'm hoping this will allow for enough solution to keep my plants alive while I'm away, I wanted a new layout for the netpots, I wanted more room for roots (at the end of previous grows space was getting REALLY tight in the reservoir, I wanted to be able to have for solution to hopefully regulate the reservoir temperature for longer periods of time.

Here is a link to the parts list and instructions that my totes are based on. I've made a few adjustments to fit my needs, but this is a great starting point reference:








						Building an Inexpensive Aeroponics System
					

Hydroponics expert, Scott Dekarske, and Master Gardener, Stephan Leonard, show how to assemble an inexpensive aeroponics system. It only takes a few hours to assemble this system.



					www.familyplotgarden.com


----------



## Airbone (Nov 10, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone yes, I make them. The previous one, 18gallons, is about worn out (the lid is cracking). So I made a new one, 27 gallons, for a couple of reasons. I'm going to be out of town for a week in December, so I'm hoping this will allow for enough solution to keep my plants alive while I'm away, I wanted a new layout for the netpots, I wanted more room for roots (at the end of previous grows space was getting REALLY tight in the reservoir, I wanted to be able to have for solution to hopefully regulate the reservoir temperature for longer periods of time.
> 
> Here is a link to the parts list and instructions that my totes are based on. I've made a few adjustments to fit my needs, but this is a great starting point reference:
> 
> ...


Thanks that’s what I was getting at.
Wanted to build one possibly.
I picked up some dwc buckets but I like the aero ponics idea.


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2021)

@Airbone they are a fun build, and I've been successful with my grows in them. The cons are the plants get a little crowded so you have to stay on top of training techniques, and your pH and nutrient strength can't be adjusted per individual plant, draining is a little cumbersome as well as filling. I've started using a swamp cooler pump to aide in filling, and this go around I made adjustments to the placement of the drain which should help.

Let me know if you have questions about the build. I'm happy to help you out!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't know if you need one, Mars hydro has 4x4 x80 tall on sale 119. Plus there are discount codes. Gotta like that  extra height!

How many plants do you grow in that aeroponic  device?

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Nov 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Don't know if you need one, Mars hydro has 4x4 x80 tall on sale 119. Plus there are discount codes. Gotta like that  extra height!
> 
> How many plants do you grow in that aeroponic  device?
> 
> Bubba


Thanks for letting me know!
Another 4x4 and a sp 3000 on the way .
When I have the cash for one more sp3000 and another 6 “ ac infinity. Tent #4 is on!


----------



## Airbone (Nov 10, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thanks for letting me know!
> Another 4x4 and a sp 3000 on the way .
> When I have the cash for one more sp3000 and another 6 “ ac infinity. Tent #4 is on!


Would anyone like to donate to a broke home grower.
Lmao!


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2021)

gmo, are you using a chiller to keep your root temps down...I always have to fight the temps in my tote...I get root rot if I try using in during the summer months...


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2021)

@Bubba when the tote was in a 3x3 I had 3 plants in it.  In hindsight, 2 would have been better.  This last run it was in a 4x4 with 5 plants.  In hindsight, 4 would have been a better number.

This run, I'm starting with 5 in hopes of finding 2-4 females to keep and flower out.  

@boo I did struggle a bit until I found that if I fed A/C air into the tent near the air pump for the airstones that it kept the solution in check.  If it starts to get high I add a 12oz frozen gatorade style bottle to bring the temps back down.  It's not much of an issue right now, but this summer I did have to do some battling to keep it in check.


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2021)

@Airbone while you're ordering stuff.....I really wouldn't mind an Mars Hydro FC6500


----------



## Airbone (Nov 10, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone while you're ordering stuff.....I really wouldn't mind an Mars Hydro FC6500


Me neither


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thanks for letting me know!
> Another 4x4 and a sp 3000 on the way .
> When I have the cash for one more sp3000 and another 6 “ ac infinity. Tent #4 is on!


I have two 2x4 with a SP3000 in each. My 4x4 is really only good in cooler months, has 600 watt hortilux hps in it. I want one more SP3000. Then I can move two SP3000 to 4x4, and use 3 phlizon 1000 (100 watts each) in the other 2x4. Remaining SP3000 in remaining 2x4. Then use hortilux? Somewhere....

The 2x4 use infinity 6 inch, the 4x4 has infinity 8 inch, which is probably over kill, but I wanted to try sucking a/c room air from another floor.

You are going to LOVE the SP3000. Seriously.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

You just got my next purchase! The new 80 inch 4x4 and one more SP3000. These have converted me to tent sizes that are multiples of 2x4, 4x4, 4x8? Make that several more SP3000.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2021)

Gosh, I'm so close to pulling the trigger on an FC6500 or the new FC8000. I need to just do it....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Those lights a very powerful, if I remember I chose SP3000 over them as they needed to be much higher. If I was going with a full on room, lights on ceiling etc maybe. That SP 3000 at 18-20 inches is perfect, 2 in 4x4, even more perfect. That's s me, there are many ways to go.

I can't weight to get chance to try 2 of them in 4x4. Those PAR charts were amazing for smaller tent setups like these.  The new tent will give another 20 inches of height. Better measure ceiling height.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm sorry, I'm thinking of the larger SP series, never mind. Those you speak of are dam nice.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 17, 2021)

Well, I couldn't help myself. 

I just pulled the trigger on a Mars Hydro FCE-8000.  Should be here in a few days.  Buckle up, this grow is going to Mars!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Killer! 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## gmo (Nov 23, 2021)

gmo got 800w of mail today


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

gmo said:


> gmo got 800w of mail today



Gotta love the sound of that big delivery truck pulling up in front of your house... my little Rat Terrier always announces them... hates the bellowing 3" exhaust.  grrrrr..

Remember, do NOT be looking into the light when you fire it up... hahaha... I know u know that...  jk.

Sounds like your pushing everything, wish I could afford bigger and better... now realizing I could've put a LOT
bigger LED light in my tent then I did...Spider Farmer SF1000.   

good luck


----------



## gmo (Nov 24, 2021)

I had some time this morning before I gotta get started on preparing the Thanksgiving meal, so I put the monster together. Hats off to @Mars Hydro for the awesome packaging and very nice build quality. Putting it together was a 20 minute job, but very straight forward. I powered it on, and boy is it bright! I'll get it hung up in the tent shortly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Very Nice.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes indeed, very nice. I do have a 4x4.... interested in how the tent runs temp wise once you have it going. I assume the hydro unit is going in there?


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

gmo said:


> I had some time this morning before I gotta get started on preparing the Thanksgiving meal, so I put the monster together. Hats off to @Mars Hydro for the awesome packaging and very nice build quality. Putting it together was a 20 minute job, but very straight forward. I powered it on, and boy is it bright! I'll get it hung up in the tent shortly.View attachment 282802
> View attachment 282803
> View attachment 282804
> View attachment 282805


Dang  Which Light model is that
Did you get a discount code to share? Sweet unit


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

I think ours is passion? Cocoforcannabis site has one, lot of the YouTube's do too.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I think ours is passion? Cocoforcannabis site has one, lot of the YouTube's do too.
> 
> Bubba


Do you know what model that is? Looks sweet.
Is that the one where you need the driver mounted away from the light? I heard guys were having trouble with the leds powering down because they were in close proximity to the power cord. Not sure which Mars were doing this.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 24, 2021)

gmo said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a Mars Hydro FCE-8000.  Should be here in a few days.  Buckle up, this grow is going to Mars!


@ROSTERMAN


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Airbone said:


> @ROSTERMAN


Thks Bro That is the commercial one I believe Nice looking lamp .


----------



## gmo (Nov 24, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN I ended up ordering the new FCE8000 . I used the promo code from the banner on this site for 3% off. It stacked on top of the black Friday sales and I just had to bite. T


----------



## gmo (Nov 24, 2021)

@Bubba ya it's going in to the hydro tent (replacing the 4x TS1000 units). I'll report back on how the temperature is affected by the new light. I will be mounting the driver outside of the tent, which should help keep the temperature lower.
@ROSTERMAN I hadn't heard of that issue. Hope it's not true. This unit was only just released about 3 weeks ago, so hopefully if folks were having that issue, Mars Hydro has addressed it for this new light. I personally had issues with 3 of my 5 TS1000s...when the driver was mounted directly to the light chassis the LEDs would stay powered on at about 1% power even when the timer was in off hours. Moving the driver off of the light chassis corrected the issue.
By the way, the discount code is 'marijuanapassion' when ordering from Mars Hydro direct.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2021)

Good information brother. Can't wait to see how that light works.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Bubba ya it's going in to the hydro tent (replacing the 4x TS1000 units). I'll report back on how the temperature is affected by the new light. I will be mounting the driver outside of the tent, which should help keep the temperature lower.
> @ROSTERMAN I hadn't heard of that issue. Hope it's not true. This unit was only just released about 3 weeks ago, so hopefully if folks were having that issue, Mars Hydro has addressed it for this new light. I personally had issues with 3 of my 5 TS1000s...when the driver was mounted directly to the light chassis the LEDs would stay powered on at about 1% power even when the timer was in off hours. Moving the driver off of the light chassis corrected the issue.
> By the way, the discount code is 'marijuanapassion' when ordering from Mars Hydro direct.


That was the issue I was talking about the drivers needed to be moved off frame, 
I am not sure of the one you just bought seems they worked the ground problem out 
We Hope.   Nice Light Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN I ended up ordering the new FCE8000 . I used the promo code from the banner on this site for 3% off. It stacked on top of the black Friday sales and I just had to bite. T


Cool I added this link








						420 Sale Mars Hydro FC-E 8000 BridgeLux 800W CO2 Vertical Farm LED Grow Light
					

FC-E8000 is an affordable alternative lighting solution for commercial cultivation in supplemental CO2 applications, delivering uniform PPFD around 1500μmol/m²/s at 10inch height, standard commercially-viable LED grow lights for all indoor horticulture adding extra CO2 like vertical farms...




					www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## Carty (Nov 25, 2021)

Wowza.... so this is what it's like to have money... hahaha.   looks like a great light,  love how they spread them out to
get so much better coverage..   gonna be epic to watch a grow start to finish eh?

and here I was happy for adding 2 more 40w led strip lights, one in each tent.... doh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Carty said:


> Wowza.... so this is what it's like to have money... hahaha.   looks like a great light,  love how they spread them out to
> get so much better coverage..   gonna be epic to watch a grow start to finish eh?
> 
> and here I was happy for adding 2 more 40w led strip lights, one in each tent.... doh


Maybe if you are real nice SantaMars will bring you one to do a grow with, Never know it happens in forums all the time.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you know what model that is? Looks sweet.
> Is that the one where you need the driver mounted away from the light? I heard guys were having trouble with the leds powering down because they were in close proximity to the power cord. Not sure which Mars were doing this.


I believe that problem was associated with their 1000 model, making the supply remote (most Mars hydro lights now allow this) cured the problem. Looks like a grounding thing. Mine (SP3000) shut down fine, power supply in place.





ROSTERMAN said:


> That was the issue I was talking about the drivers needed to be moved off frame,
> I am not sure of the one you just bought seems they worked the ground problem out
> We Hope.   Nice Light Brother


The issue would not be hard to fix, appears the supply needs isolated from frame of light. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

FC-E 8000 is the model number.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Bubba said:


> FC-E 8000 is the model number.


Yep I even supplied a link above


----------



## gmo (Nov 26, 2021)

Alright, time to get this journal really kicked off...

Aero tent veg day 18. New light was installed and is set to about 80% intensity. The plants are responding and a little bit droopy, but I'm betting that they bounce back pretty quickly. I am seeing what appears to be Calcium deficiency on the lower leafs moving up. Strange, because I'm really tight with my environmental controls. I lowered the pH a bit to see if I can get it under control. Open to hearing opinions of anyone sees something that I'm missing.

I did notice that my temperature dropped a few degrees with the new light and my reservoir temp is already easier to control. I attribute that to the larger heatsinks allowing the lights to run cooler. This is welcome because I was having to do ice bottles in the reservoir to keep things under control. 

pH 5.65, temp 72f, RH 60%, reservoir temp 64f

Soil tent day 47. Plants are a little runtier than last couple grows. Not sure if I stunted them, or if it's just the phenotype lottery. They're also both going purple way earlier than they have in the past. Could be attributed to lower lights off temp now that the ambient room temperature is getting lower. They were fed today with wk 3 flowering nutrients at 900ppm.
Temp 72f, RH 45%, pH of feed water 6.52


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

One reason for the reduced heat is the led chips used. While one might say, light is light, this feature allows 10-12 inch heights over the canopy. Mine require 18 inches, so you get 6-8 more inches of grow height with these newer lights. 6-8 inches in a tent is a lot....

Still on sale for a few more days, guess I could wait until 4/20, they always do a sale then. So tempted. That 80 inch 4x4 and that light are screaming at me!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 26, 2021)

@Bubba the extra few inches of vertical room will be a welcome addition! I'm really, really impressed with this light. The build quality is outstanding, they're ip65 waterproof which will make cleaning a breeze, and the light spread is amazing!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

Well. That didn't help! LOL. If I hadn't already have a 4x4 and own 2 SP3000 lights it would be done. This technology is changing fast! 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, I would like the extra height, mine is 6 ft. I could still use the tent...I may have to divest some stuff. The 4x4 is in a location that is too hot (without further modification) to be practical in summer. 

This light might turn the corner on the heat. Looks like yet another friend is getting set up with a 2x4 and SP3000!  Or the three 100 watt panels, or 600 watt hortilux hps. Gotta get shed, or use what I got. I only need one tent. The 2x4 were for other locations suitable for hotter season.  Why two 2x4? Well I had 2 of the SP 3000, and these sales made getting another 2x4 cheap, IDK!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 26, 2021)

@Bubba I can attest that the 80" tents are far more practical than the 72" tents. I'm using the AC Infinity 48"x48"x80" and can say that it's very nice quality.

As you said, that extra 8" makes a huge difference. I'm hopeful that the light will also buy me some headroom. I wanna grow monsters!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

I am watching, but I can tell you will have great results, AND I will buy this light. Oh well. This is going to be monster! The home grow tent market is exploding with good stuff.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Nov 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe if you are real nice SantaMars will bring you one to do a grow with, Never know it happens in forums all the time.



omg.... THAT would change my growing forever, could put the SF1000 little spider farmer in the shorter tent 2x2x4..
my Gorilla Light tent is 2 x 2.5 x 6.7 high and the ability to add another 18" in an expansion kit if ever need be.. loved
that feature..   really thought when I started this light was max for this size tent.. boy am I wrong.. just not getting the
penetration... I can see why so many go to using trellis work to keep the buds above canopy...



Bubba said:


> I am watching, but I can tell you will have great results, AND I will buy this light. Oh well. This is going to be monster! The home grow tent market is exploding with good stuff.
> 
> Bubba



Right bro....  prices are reflecting this boom a bit also..  soil prices shot up around here.. makes it more difficult on the little guy.  My buddy Atilla buys in bulk for his other business, I can save $10 a bag going thru him now...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cool I added this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it says for grows using CO2. I'm guessing it gets pretty warm?


----------



## gmo (Nov 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So it says for grows using CO2. I'm guessing it gets pretty warm?


It actually runs much cooler than the 4 TS1000s did. I would actually describe it as running cool.


----------



## Carty (Nov 29, 2021)

yeah,  probably a bit over kill for my small tent..   Guerilla Light 2 x 2.5 x 6.7h...  right now I'm just running a Spider
Farmer SF1000 and a 2ft HLUX strip LED...  might order another 2pk of the HLUX soon as I love the results of the
40w light and 2 for $37 can't be beat....   hey, budget growers gotta be creative and watch for the deals...


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

gmo said:


> It actually runs much cooler than the 4 TS1000s did. I would actually describe it as running cool.


I thought that might be the case. Those Bridgelux LEDs run cooler. Are you going to use CO2? 

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 29, 2021)

@Bubba I may look on to supplemental CO2 next spring/summer. For now, I'm just gonna run it as is. 

Day 50 in the soil tent. Wedding Cake looks beautiful. Definitely a different pheno than I've run in to so far. It's probably not going to yield as much as past grows, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## ness (Nov 29, 2021)

gmo said:


> 4/5 have popped ground and the last one is showing that it'll will be breaking ground shortly. Took the time today to clean and sanitize they're 4'x4' tent and all the equipment in preparation for them moving in this week.
> 
> View attachment 281915
> View attachment 281916



Hi there gmo, I see your a water farming.  I grow in dirt.  Wishing you a fun and fruitful grow.


----------



## gmo (Dec 3, 2021)

Aero tent day 25. Plants seem to be responding well to the new light. They've at least doubled in size over the past week. I did notice some minor green algae forming on the plumbing inside the tote. I've cleaned it up and added black vinyl tape to the lid to keep light out of the reservoir. I've also started using hydroguard at every top off. I've slowed down whatever was causing the necrosis on the bottom leaves by lowering the pH to the 5.6-5.8 range. I'm thinking it was a manganese issue due to pH being in the 5.8-6.1 range during early growth
pH 5.7, temp 72f, res temp 66f, RH 50%, light turned up to 100%.

Soil tent day 54. Looking promising. Very nice color and buds are starting to thicken up. I'm feeding every other watering and they seem to be liking that this time.
Temp 72f, RH 40%

Bonus pic of some Fam95 that's been curing in jars for 3 weeks now. It's FAMtastic. Stinky, potent, and beautiful.


----------



## gmo (Dec 8, 2021)

Aero tent Day 30 veg. No sex yet on any of them. These will likely veg for 50 days before flipping to flower. 
I upped the CaliMagic to 3mL/g and the growth issue seems to be resolved. They've grown quite a bit over the past 5 days since the last update.
temp 74f, RH 55%, reservoir temp 68f, pH 5.7


----------



## gmo (Dec 12, 2021)

Aero tent day 33. They're really growing now. Still not showing sex. I'll be topping and taking cuts soon.
pH 5.95, temp 74f, RH 60%, res temp 66f

Soil tent day 62. I feel like I've got the Wedding Cake really dialed in this time around. I'm digging the structure and colors this time!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow that wedding cake looks way better than mine did lol.


----------



## gmo (Dec 15, 2021)

Aero tent day 36. Filling in real nicely. Patiently awaiting sex to show.


----------



## gmo (Dec 30, 2021)

It's been a while! I was traveling over Christmas and was gone for 9 days. I didn't have high hopes that the aero tent would make it that long, but low and behold, it did. It's a bit rough, but they will pull through. Current plan is to veg for 1 more week as a sort of recovery period, and then flip to flower on day 60.

Aero tent day 54. Confirmed 1 female and took a couple cuts today to see if I can get them to root. The others still aren't showing definitively. Will continue watching. Topped with 15g of nutrient solution.
pH 5.9, temp 69f, res temp 63f, RH 55%

Soil tent day 81. They're close. Gonna let them go a few days longer and see what happens.
Temp 70f, RH 30%


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice job bro.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

I get the hydro unattended for 9 days, how did you sustain the ones in soil?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I get the hydro unattended for 9 days, how did you sustain the ones in soil?
> 
> Bubba


I honestly didn't think the soil tent stood a chance. I watered heavily 2 days before leaving town, and then watered normal the night before leaving. I also turned the light down to 50%. I came back and they were perky and completely normal.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

gmo said:


> I honestly didn't think the soil tent stood a chance. I watered heavily 2 days before leaving town, and then watered normal the night before leaving. I also turned the light down to 50%. I came back and they were perky and completely normal.


Good to know!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 3, 2022)

Day 85 soil tent. Chopped and hung to dry. Won't be a barnbuster yield by any means, but should be around 120g dry. Looks nice.

I'm retiring the Wedding Cake for a while. It's a beautiful plant, but I don't find myself reaching for the jars. 

I think I'm going to try running some cuts from the aero tent (I-Tre95) that are currently rooting in the soil tent for this next go around. Maybe it'll turn in to a mother room in the future.


----------



## gmo (Jan 4, 2022)

Aero tent day 59. Drained reservoir and refilled with week 1 flower nutrients at 950ppm. Flower light cycle starts tonight when the lights come back on. I think I'm gonna have some monsters in a couple of weeks.

2 confirmed females and 3 that haven't shown yet. I'll know soon!

4 cuttings that were taken last week have not thrown roots yet, but it's looking promising. When they do, I'll make the decision on whether to fire up the 3x3 tent running another aero tote with 4x TS1000s, or run 2 of them in soil in the 2x2.


----------



## gmo (Jan 5, 2022)

Aero tent flowering day 2. I'd think it's safe to say that they've bounced back just fine. They are really digging the new light and have completely filled the 4'x4' footprint. They're gonna be big girls!

pH 5.92, temp 74f, RH 50%, reservoir temp 64f


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

I've got to try one of those hydro setups like yours.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've got to try one of those hydro setups like yours.
> 
> Bubba


I can't recommend it enough! There is a slight learning curve, but I find it much more fun and predictable compared to soil growing. Reach out if you run in to any questions!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

gmo said:


> I can't recommend it enough! There is a slight learning curve, but I find it much more fun and predictable compared to soil growing. Reach out if you run in to any questions!


You posted all the info a while back. My first "real" indoor grows was hydro. Small tub shallow water culture I got off of overgrow years ago.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

Between hydro project, gutter blower project, gutter guard project, it is going to be an expensive shopping trip.

Good thing the weed's free...

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 8, 2022)

@Bubba looking forward to seeing your setup!


----------



## gmo (Jan 9, 2022)

Aero tent flowering day 6. Lights out picture. It was time to add solution to the reservoir so I figured I'd snap a quick shot. Still waiting on sex of 3 plants. I think 1 is showing female, but I'm not 100% positive. So far just 2 confirmed females, no males, and waiting on 3 to show. No roots just yet on the cuts taken 10 days ago, but I am seeing new growth starting to show as of this morning. 
pH 5.92, RH 50% (installed dehumidifier today), temp 65f, res temp 62f


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

gmo said:


> Aero tent flowering day 6. Lights out picture. It was time to add solution to the reservoir so I figured I'd snap a quick shot. Still waiting on sex of 3 plants. I think 1 is showing female, but I'm not 100% positive. So far just 2 confirmed females, no males, and waiting on 3 to show. No roots just yet on the cuts taken 10 days ago, but I am seeing new growth starting to show as of this morning.
> pH 5.92, RH 50% (installed dehumidifier today), temp 65f, res temp 62fView attachment 285930


Nice!

Bubba


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Between hydro project, gutter blower project, gutter guard project, it is going to be an expensive shopping trip.
> 
> Good thing the weed's free...
> 
> Bubba


Beautiful plants Bubba. I defoliate a lot so my plants aren't as pretty. I'm going with floraflex pro I believe. It seems a lot easier.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh, those are gmo's tent full, it's a beauty!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 10, 2022)

gmo, what type of chiller are you using or are you in a cold climate...


----------



## gmo (Jan 10, 2022)

@boo I'm in New Mexico.  During the colder months (now) I do not need to worry about reservoir temperatures.  I do take advantage of the warm days/cool nights and run the lights in my flower room during the night time hours.  When it warms up, I have been adding 12oz ice bottles to the reservoir 2-3 times a day to keep the temperature in check.  This upcoming season I will be investing in a chiller of some kind.  I'm doing the research now on what that's gonna look like, but I think I've decided to give the IceProbe Thermoelectric Chiller a shot.


----------



## gmo (Jan 11, 2022)

Aero tent day 7 of flowering. 

pH 5.82, temp 74f, RH 50%, res temp 62.5f


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

Yep thats what i did in Florida was use Frozen water bottles in my DWCs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep thats what i did in Florida was use Frozen water bottles in my DWCs.


Man we should devise a cheap rez cooler (Rezcoolnator Name maybe) and product it and sell to all the
Hydro People .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

Ive seen several DIYs. The last one is the best one.

Do It Yourself Chiller – Simply Hydroponics

DIY: Hydroponic Water Chillers | eHow

Cheap DIY Hydroponics DWC Reservoir Chiller - Bing video

(1) Water Chiller Hydroponics & Aquarium made easy - Bing video


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

How do I chill hydroponic water Using a water cooler as a hydroponic cat - Bing video


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

OK dude
Ya made old Putes work for this Nice Badge buddy.
Nice Buds as always 
Thank You @pute @WeedHopper


----------



## Airbone (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK dude
> Ya made old Putes work for this Nice Badge buddy.
> Nice Buds as always
> Thank You @pute @WeedHopper


Sure is a pretty badge!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Sure is a pretty badge!


The converted Bud Of The Year of course it stands out from the rest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 11, 2022)

I


gmo said:


> @boo I'm in New Mexico.  During the colder months (now) I do not need to worry about reservoir temperatures.  I do take advantage of the warm days/cool nights and run the lights in my flower room during the night time hours.  When it warms up, I have been adding 12oz ice bottles to the reservoir 2-3 times a day to keep the temperature in check.  This upcoming season I will be investing in a chiller of some kind.  I'm doing the research now on what that's gonna look like, but I think I've decided to give the IceProbe Thermoelectric Chiller a shot.


Will be watching that chiller work up.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 12, 2022)

A few pictures of the last run of Wedding Cake buds that are curing right now. They've been in jars for just under a week. Starting to look and smell real nice!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

Great job brother GMO. Love that new BLUE BADGE. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Great job brother GMO. Love that new BLUE BADGE. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


If you look at them buds above you see why he wears it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah,,that bastard just keeps kicking our asses in the Bud Contest. Im gonna have to do some mail-in ballots next time.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

gmo said:


> A few pictures of the last run of Wedding Cake buds that are curing right now. They've been in jars for just under a week. Starting to look and smell real nice!
> View attachment 286081
> View attachment 286080
> View attachment 286079
> ...


What are you taking pics with?  Nice tric pics!


----------



## gmo (Jan 12, 2022)

All pictures that I post are taken with a cell phone camera (Samsung Galaxy Note10+) with no editing other than cropping and sometimes rotating. The macro trich shots are taken using a USB Microscope and cellphone capture software. Also no editing on the macros.
USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) Amazon.com


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

gmo said:


> All pictures that I post are taken with a cell phone camera (Samsung Galaxy Note10+) with no editing other than cropping and sometimes rotating. The macro trich shots are taken using a USB Microscope and cellphone capture software. Also no editing on the macros.
> USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) Amazon.com


Amazon here I come....again.  And again.  Makes great pics! Yet another great recommendation, very cool.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

And its on the way.  I've looked at these things a bunch of times.  Time to dive in!  Grand total, about 22 bucks,
Thanks for another great suggestion.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Bubba your going to give him the big head. He already has the cool Blue Badge.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bubba your going to give him the big head. He already has the cool Blue Badge.


Well, damnation if he didn't go and earn it of all things. We will just have to live with him! Lol.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bubba your going to give him the big head. He already has the cool Blue Badge.


----------



## gmo (Jan 16, 2022)

Day 13 aero tent. I pulled 2 males yesterday. Not the simplest task as the roots were very tangled. I did the best I could to get them all without damaging too many roots from the other 3 remaining plants. I know some are still intertwined and am hoping they don't cause a root rot issue in my reservoir. I will continue using Hydroguard at 2ml/G to help break down the leftover organic material. They seem perked up compared to 24hrs ago.
pH 6.2, temp 70f, RH 40%, reservoir temp 63f


----------



## Bubba (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks great!  Hey, I got that little microscope thing from Amazon. Works miles better that hand held scope. Haven't figured out how to save photos yet.  I take pic, "not saved" pops up. Didn't really get it for pics, just to check trics

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 18, 2022)

@Bubba Are you using it with an Android phone or a Windows computer?  I'm using mine with an Android phone and the software from the App Store called "OTG View2".  Once the software is installed it automatically launches when I plug the scope in to my phones USB port.  Then to capture a picture I just click on the little "snap photo" button in the app and it saves it to my phones internal memory card.  Happy to help get ya setup if you need more 'splaining.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 19, 2022)

I used the one recommended for Android 11, iskamera or similar. It comes on automatically on plug in. Great for 22 bucks. Clearest tric pics I have had. Beats my hand held, as well as one that clipped on phone.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 20, 2022)

Day 16 aero tent. So far, so good after removing the 2 males. The girls have spread out and I've been able to open them up a bit. Flowering is really starting to set in. 
pH 6.12 (added 6mL pH down to the reservoir), temp 72f, RH 40%, reservoir temp 64.5f

Almost 3 weeks since I took cuts. 2 of the 4 fizzled out and were removed about a week ago. The remaining 2 are still kicking and I do see some really slow new growth. I got impatient tonight and opened one of the rapid rooters up ever so gently to see what was going on. Low and behold there are 2 small roots showing. I buttoned it back up and will leave it be until roots pop through the rapid rooters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

gmo even went as far as to get a new tat


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> gmo even went as far as to get a new tat
> View attachment 286513


Backwards so it an be read in a mirror?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Backwards so it an be read in a mirror?
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

Perfectamundo!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Perfectamundo!


I know right some growers let it all go to their heads LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

GMO does have a big forehead.


----------



## gmo (Jan 20, 2022)

You know what they say about a guy with a big forehead....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

gmo said:


> You know what they say about a guy with a big forehead....


Yep small hands


----------



## gmo (Jan 20, 2022)

Big plants


----------



## gmo (Jan 24, 2022)

Day 20 aero tent. 3 plants seems to be a good number for this system and tent. I like the structure that they are presenting. I did some real light LST after removing the males and the have filled the 4'x4' footprint again. Now they're starting to set flowers pretty rapidly. I think we'll be seeing some nice buds in the next 7-10 days.
Temp 72f, RH 45%, res temp 63f, pH 6.0 (adding pH down to get to target of 5.8pH).

Soil tent day 1. I transferred 2 clones (Top Dawg I-Tre95) to soil this evening. 1 is in a 3g fabric pot, and the other in a 20oz Solo cup. I ran out of soil and didn't have enough to put them both in 3g pots. I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing, or what, but these clones took 24 days to show roots through their Rapid Rooters. I'm glad to have them in soil, and have mother plants of this strain should it be worth keeping!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like another killer tent full on the way!  Roster will have to start a "Bud of the Decade" award next!

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

I should really pay attention to how your doing things..  I'd love to have my 2 tents looking like this..  and your plants
are so healthy and pretty brother..  so impressed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 24, 2022)

gmo said:


> A few pictures of the last run of Wedding Cake buds that are curing right now. They've been in jars for just under a week. Starting to look and smell real nice!
> View attachment 286081
> View attachment 286080
> View attachment 286079
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## gmo (Jan 26, 2022)

Day 23 aero tent. Trichs started showing today. Plants are drinking A LOT of water at this point, about 5g a day. I'm having a hard time keeping pH down, it seems to want to stay around 6.3-6.4. I've been adding 15-21mL of pH down 2 times a day to keep everything where I want it.
pH 6.37 (before adding 18mL pH down), RH 40%, temp 70f, res temp 62f


----------



## Carty (Jan 27, 2022)

Looking nice n healthy man...  drinking lots of water is a good sign you've got things dialed in nicely...


----------



## gmo (Jan 27, 2022)

Since some of you have reached out for tips, I figured I'd rather post some of my best practices here for everyone to access. 

Over the years I've had some really bad grows and some grows that I'm really proud of. The biggest difference has been RECORD KEEPING. I'd scream that from the rooftops if it would help anyone else with their growrooms. Keep track of what you're doing! We're human, and we forget things sometimes. When you take notes to look back on, it can help prevent issues and can help keep track of things that were successful/unsuccessful.

I also keep a laminated copy of my nutrient feedchart so that it's always easily accessible. I really like the GH feedchart because it gives a target PPM and EC. It has saved me in the past when I've accidentally overdosed prior to transferring in to my reservoir.

Buy good meters -- especially if you're growing hydroponically. Read the instructions and KEEP YOUR METERS CALIBRATED.

Most importantly, have fun and keep an open mind. Don't over baby your plants. It's a weed, it'll grow if you give it room and time to do so.

Keep it green!


----------



## Carty (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice share brother...  and I thought I was anal about notes..  love what you do and we truly appreciate this share..


----------



## gmo (Jan 29, 2022)

Day 26 aero tent. Lights out pictures. Added 5g of solution to the reservoir. Things are looking good, with some minor pH symptoms showing. I've been having a hard time keeping the pH down near 5.8pH where I'd like it to be. It seems that it wants to hover around 6.3-6.4pH. I've become more aggressive in adding pH down to the reservoir to bring it down to 5.5pH and let it drift up from there. I'm already seeing positive results from that method.
Lights out temp 65f, reservoir temp 62f, pH 5.78, RH 40%


----------



## boo (Jan 29, 2022)

looks nice, mebbe time to defoliate a little to let the light in...


----------



## gmo (Jan 31, 2022)

Day 27. Happy girls!


----------



## gmo (Feb 4, 2022)

Day 31 aero tent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

Great Job as always 
Thank You for being a Fine example of a Good Passion Member


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 31 aero tent.
> View attachment 287523
> View attachment 287525
> View attachment 287524
> View attachment 287526


Beauti full, healthy and I can smell them from here already. Love the post. Great job GMO


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

Very nice looking girls brother.


----------



## gmo (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you all for your very kind words.  

I'm seeing 2 very distinct phenos in the bunch.  The plant on the left in the pictures is producing very OG Kush looking plants. Big, broad leafs, stacked colas, very indica dominant.  The plant on the right is growing much more Chemdawg staturesque -- very similar to the Fam95 and Chemdawg plants that I grew last time.  

Let's look at the family line of the Top Dawg Seeds ITre95:
Tre 95 x I-95

*Tre95*:
Tre Dawg x I-95 
------->
*Tre Dawg*:
             Chem D (F) x Double Dawg (M) 
------->
*Double Dawg:*
             Chem D (F) x Chem D/Afghani #1 (M) 

*I-95:*
Triangle Kush (F) x Legend Og/Stardawg IX2 (M) 
-------->
*Triangle Kush:*
               An Indica-dominant cross of Emerald Triangle and the Hindu Kush*,* Triangle Kush strain is  believed to have been originally developed by breeders in Florida, with genetics obtained from Nevil Schoenmaker's Seed Bank in Amsterdam. 
--------->
*Legend OG:
*The strain is presumed to be an OG Kush phenotype that offers more floral and citrus aromas than its well-known counterpart. 
---------->
*Stardawg IX2:*
                Star Dawg (Corey Haim) (F) x Star Dawg (M) 
------------------>
*Star Dawg:
*Chem 4 (F) x Tres Dawg (M)


----------



## gmo (Feb 6, 2022)

.


----------



## gmo (Feb 7, 2022)

Day 35 of flowering in the aero tent. I'm starting to see some nice stacking and bud formations. Starting to get some nice fruity OG smells mixed with pungent skunk.
pH 5.9, RH 45%, res temp 65f, temp 65f (lights out)


----------



## gmo (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Feb 10, 2022)

As the weather is about to start warming up, I went ahead and ordered a chiller that should take care of my reservoir temperature even during the hottest months. It was a little more than I had planned to spend, but I truly believe in the saying "buy once, cry once". I went with the JBJ Artica 1/15hp model that should be good for up to a 40g reservoir (I typically keep 12-15g in my current tote) and accurate within 1/2 of a degree F. I like that I'll be able to set a desired temperature range and then it'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

I swear your grows cost me a fortune, but "cry once" is so correct.

So....got a link, or was this Amazon?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Feb 10, 2022)

@Bubba here ya go. Keep in mind that this is really a luxury item for me and not 100% out of necessity. More of an item to make my grow a little more automated and predictable.
Last summer I battled my reservoir temperature with frozen bottles of water added to the reservoir. It was completely doable and I was successful without the chiller. 
I ordered through Amazon because it was cheaper than other places by $80-100 and it'll get to me quick.
JBJ Arctica Aquarium Chiller, 1/15 HP Amazon.com: JBJ Arctica Aquarium Chiller, 1/15 HP : Pet Supplies


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes I looked them up. It is a little pricey, but then again I do remember you writing about the difficulty of maintaining reservoir temps.

I intend to build that hydro unit, and with the extras that entails, this would be one less problem, or I would have to abandon hyro except for winter.

If one is going to do it, may as well do it right!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Feb 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes I looked them up. It is a little pricey, but then again I do remember you writing about the difficulty of maintaining reservoir temps.
> 
> I intend to build that hydro unit, and with the extras that entails, this would be one less problem, or I would have to abandon hyro except for winter.
> 
> ...


The other chiller I had really looked in to and had my eye on was about $150 and is what is called a peltier style chiller. It uses computer heatsinks and fans to chill the water. It had mixed reviews, and although I think it would have worked for my application, I didn't want to flush money down the drain for something that may not work for a long period of time. The prebuilt peltier I was looking at is called the Ice Probe thermoelectric chiller. They're now discontinued, but can still be found at many online aquarium supply retailers.
I really love the system that I'm currently working with. It's served me very well and taught me a lot about hydroponics and proven to me that hydro is superior (to me) in every way vs. other methods. I'm sure that some folks prefer other methods, or can see flaws in my setup, but it's what has proven to be enjoyable and workable in my life. 
I'd love to help ya out if you get one going and have questions or concerns!


----------



## gmo (Feb 10, 2022)

Aero tent day 38 of flowering. I've moved to week 6 flower on the nutrient schedule. I'm starting to see a lot of stacking and more trichome production. Lots of fruity skunk smells. I'm hoping there's a lot of swelling that happens in the next couple weeks or it may not be as big of a harvest as I would expect. I'm looking for 2+ lbs with a grow this size and right now I'm not sure I'll get to that without a lot of bulking happening.
Plants seem happy with their environment. Everything to date has been very predictable. I've definitely got this tent, system and light dialed in to how I want it to perform. 
Temp 70f, RH 50%, reservoir temp 61f, pH 5.94.

The next grow that takes place in here will be a tandem grow with @Airbone . He and I are going to run Top Dawg seeds GMO x GTH (Grape Ape x Tres Haze) simultaneously. These were seeds gifted to me directly from the breeder and I'm looking forward to see what phenotypes airborne and I find.


----------



## gmo (Feb 11, 2022)

New toys arrived today. Included in today's delivery:
JBJ Arctica 1/15hp chiller
50w submersible aquarium heater
10 new airstones
50' 1/4" black tubing (for airstones)
25' 1/2" black tubing (for chiller)
200gph submersible pump (for chiller)

My reservoir temperature has been doing to the mid/high 50s. I'm going to experiment with the aquarium heater to see if I can get it to raise and hold the temperature in the 64f-66f range. I have it working in a 5g bucket right now to gauge its accuracy. So far it brought the bucket of water that came out of the tap at 55f to 61f in about an hour. I made a small adjustment and will let it keep working to see if it can maintain my desired temperature before placing it on to my reservoir.

I fired up the chiller unit just to make sure it's functioning on arrival and that the submersible pump is powerful enough to do what I need it to do. Everything seems to function properly. The 200gph submersible pump seems to be the perfect size and has the proper lift capability for my setup. Once I'm finished testing the heater, I'll move forward with looking at the cooler a bit more and figuring it out completely.

I've always had a hard time with airstones. The break, get clogged, or the worst --- float. I ordered some disc style airstones before starting this grow. They suction cup to the bottom of the reservoir. They lasted about a month before the suction cups failed (I had even used silicone on the suction cups hoping that would make for a more permanent fitment). I've gone through several styles and I guess I'm settled on the 4"X2" cylindrical airstones. In the past, they've worked for 1-2 grow cycles before needing to be replaced. I ordered in bulk to save a few bucks, and to make sure I have some on hand when they inevitably fail. At least these stay in place and don't float.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)

Looking awesome brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

You can boil airstones to clean em


----------



## gmo (Feb 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can boil airstones to clean em


Really good to know! Thanks for the tip. I've always just chucked em when they stop performing. I'll give it a shot next time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

gmo said:


> Really good to know! Thanks for the tip. I've always just chucked em when they stop performing. I'll give it a shot next time!


I soak in a dilute chlorox water then next day scrub with old toothbrush (see Hippie420 eyes light up)
Then boil for about 20 mins and blow them out with pump to see how they did


----------



## gmo (Feb 11, 2022)

@ROSTERMAN  -- Really appreciate that tip!  I've committed it to memory, and will be giving it a shot when the time comes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't use Hippies Toothbrush or you will need lots of alcohol.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't use Hippies Toothbrush or you will need lots of alcohol.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice work gmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

As always. GMO s been kicking our ass in the BOTM contest. The bastard.


----------



## gmo (Feb 12, 2022)

Day 40 photo drop. I've installed the aquarium heater after making sure it's precisely where I want it set at to keep the reservoir at a comfortable 64.5f.  Things are still looking good! I'm adding about 5g every 48hrs, which is right in line with previous grows in this set up. They really drink a lot between weeks 2 and 6 in flowering! This is the time when I really really enjoy the garden -- things start to explode and the hard work really begins to shine. Now's time for the show 
pH 5.95, RH 50% (working on lowering. During lights on it sits between 38-42%, but it jumps during lights out.), Res temp 64f, temp 67f


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

I've seen this somewhere before.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes, that bud of the year award has gone to his head! Man that hydro unit really packs the tent.
Outstanding as usual.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah the bastard just keeps beating me.


----------



## gmo (Feb 14, 2022)

Day 41. The aquarium heater is doing exactly what I wanted it to do. Holding steady at exactly 64f. 
I don't think I'm quite ready to enter BPOTM, but I will get an entry in by the deadline!
pH 5.9, temp 74, RH 38%, res temp 64f


----------



## gmo (Feb 16, 2022)

Day 44. Did a reservoir drain and fill today. Week 7 nutrients at ~700ppm. They're filling out and really taking on a dominant Skunk and OG profile, much less fruity than a week ago and now a more in your face reeking.
pH 6.00, temp 70f, RH 38%, res temp 65f


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

Looks great brother. Ill be right over. 
I see a little turn and burn. Thats something i always look for, means my girls are getting fed well.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 16, 2022)

Very nice, as always!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Feb 16, 2022)

@WeedHopper I have lots of jars to burn if ya wanna come help trim


----------



## gmo (Feb 16, 2022)

PPM/EC is definitely peaking higher after a few days than I normally allow. Plants seem happy for the most part, so I'm continuing to let it drift upwards. Today's res change was due to a 2.55k ppm in the reservoir and a 5.56 pH. Rather than topping off, I figured it was due time for a reservoir change to carry through the final 2 weeks. Res ppm after change was ~1k PPM (water out of the tap is 325-400ppm).


----------



## gmo (Feb 18, 2022)

Couple macros for day 46. Cruisin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice job my friend. You and Carty been killing it.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 19, 2022)

I might have a new light to test out on that grow we are doing.
I got a message from mars hydro asking if I would like to test out a light.
Hopefully they do!!
All my flower tents are empty and will be ready by the end of the weekend!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> Couple macros for day 46. Cruisin'.View attachment 288528
> View attachment 288529


Is this taking via your phone  Nice Macros


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I might have a new light to test out on that grow we are doing.
> I got a message from mars hydro asking if I would like to test out a light.
> Hopefully they do!!
> All my flower tents are empty and will be ready by the end of the weekend!


Just don't give them your Phone Number LOL
And I can walk you through on how to disable any listening devices the light may have incorporated ,


----------



## Airbone (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just don't give them your Phone Number LOL
> And I can walk you through on how to disable any listening devices the light may have incorporated ,


Haha 
No they just wanted my ss#
and bank account numbers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Haha
> No they just wanted my ss#
> and bank account numbers


I forgot I had to have them all changed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

But I would like to see how the new lights do with some decent indoor guys using them
Good Luck, I had a Mars 1600 when Mars went large with the lights 
Worked good for one grow and them heat problems started burning most of the lights diodes out.


----------



## gmo (Feb 19, 2022)

@Airbone I got that same message from private message from Mars Hydro last night. I've got similar messages in the past as well from some other light manufacturers. They will likely offer to send you a TS1000 in exchange for you posting a grow journal using it. To me, it seems shady so I won't be taking them up on it. Weed seeds express hit me up a few months ago offering free seeds in exchange for doing grow journals and I declined that offer as well.

@ROSTERMAN yes. Taken with my cell phone camera. No editing other than resizing, and no flash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Have them send me the light. I'll send them pictures of my tomato plants growing under it.

Bet that would piss them off.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 19, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I might have a new light to test out on that grow we are doing.
> I got a message from mars hydro asking if I would like to test out a light.
> Hopefully they do!!
> All my flower tents are empty and will be ready by the end of the weekend!


That's nothing!!! I gotta Nigerian prince wanting to share his fortune with me. Speaking LED lights indeed! My genuine prince message came over the interweb

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Airbone I got that same message from private message from Mars Hydro last night. I've got similar messages in the past as well from some other light manufacturers. They will likely offer to send you a TS1000 in exchange for you posting a grow journal using it. To me, it seems shady so I won't be taking them up on it. Weed seeds express hit me up a few months ago offering free seeds in exchange for doing grow journals and I declined that offer as well.
> 
> @ROSTERMAN yes. Taken with my cell phone camera. No editing other than resizing, and no flash.


Nice Camera , do you use tripod or just hold in hands?


----------



## Airbone (Feb 19, 2022)

I would be glad to try some new free shit out, but if it’s only a 1000 watt led I wouldn’t flower with that.
I run a 1000 watt spider farmer with great results in my little tent. But that’s only for start. I move them under bigger lights for flower.
To be honest I have had better results with my spider farmer 4000 than with 2 mars hydro sp3000.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I would be glad to try some new free shit out, but if it’s only a 1000 watt led I wouldn’t flower with that.
> I run a 1000 watt spider farmer with great results in my little tent. But that’s only for start. I move them under bigger lights for flower.
> To be honest I have had better results with my spider farmer 4000 than with 2 mars hydro sp3000.


Do it, I was kidding you
A few places I use to walk the halls of , many a friend did testing and grow blogs just like they have asked you to do. Get a free light for a blog you would be doing anyway.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have them send me the light. I'll send them pictures of my tomato plants growing under it.
> 
> Bet that would piss them off.


Actually growing a Carolina reaper in my nursery tent!
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have them send me the light. I'll send them pictures of my tomato plants growing under it.
> 
> Bet that would piss them off.


They want someone who is actually going to grow weed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

No one is safe today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have them send me the light. I'll send them pictures of my tomato plants growing under it.
> 
> Bet that would piss them off.


I bet if you told them who you are and you need to only grow tomato plants due to restraints bet they would like you grow them, as long as you run the blog thread here


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey when my Son gets his ass out of my grow room I will be kicking some Auto ass.
He was down in his luck and Dad is helping him get back on his feet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Im going to Homedpot tomorrow and doing this


----------



## gmo (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice Camera , do you use tripod or just hold in hands?


Just hold it in my hands. I hold as still as possible, breathe in and hold breath and then press the shutter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> Just hold it in my hands. I hold as still as possible, breathe in and hold breath and then press the shutter.


You give great Pics LOL   Nice Job Bro


----------



## gmo (Feb 19, 2022)

Having trouble deciding which awwto enter in to BPOTM this go around. I don't think I stand a chance this month, plenty of very worthy entries already. But, I love the fun of throwing a picture in to the mix.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

I can not help you that would be cheating LOL
Look nice Bud


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

I enter no matter what to help with the contest. Don't care if I win. It's all about having fun anyway. Besides, you and Carty keep kicking my ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

On second thought for the right seeds we can see what I can do LOL


----------



## gmo (Feb 21, 2022)

Day 49. Res top off, 5G with week 8 nutrients. 
pH 5.95, RH 50%, temp 70f, res temp 63f


----------



## Airbone (Feb 21, 2022)

Frosty goodness!!
Looking fire as always brother!


----------



## gmo (Feb 21, 2022)

49


----------



## gmo (Feb 23, 2022)

Day 51


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Me personally.. This is your BOTM.  --  I PM'd you before trying to figure out how to bring that color out.  Your dialed in and you don't need me to tell you.  I feel lucky and honored just being able to sit bench watching you carty and airbone in the starting 5 so to speak.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

WONDERBAR


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 24, 2022)

gmo said:


> 49
> View attachment 288822


Wow that’s really pretty


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

I'ma get me one dem gold bars unda my name some day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I'ma get me one dem gold bars unda my name some day.


You will
I need a new Light LOL


----------



## gmo (Feb 25, 2022)

Day 53. pH is dropping drastically. I ran in to this last grow, too. pH decreases approximately .5 points in 24 hours. I'm draining and topping off daily right now, and will likely continue that routine until they finish up. Using week 8 nutrients which eliminates the use of calimagic, floralicious plus and koolbloom.
pH 6.2 (after drain/top off), RH 50%, res temp 65f, temp 70f

Momma plants are doing ok. They're quite slow. If you remember, they took 24 days to root and have now been in soil for ~30 days. We'll see shortly if they're worth keeping around, but I suspect they might be!


----------



## gmo (Feb 26, 2022)

Day 54. Damn, what a pleasure of a grow this is turning in to. They're looking tastier, frostier, plumper by the day. Thinking that they'll both go at least 63 days, possibly 70. They're getting close, though!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 54. Damn, what a pleasure of a grow this is turning in to. They're looking tastier, frostier, plumper by the day. Thinking that they'll both go at least 63 days, possibly 70. They're getting close, though!
> 
> View attachment 289218
> View attachment 289219
> ...


Oh mine God ,a thing of beauty and a visual wonder. There are women who would want to have your baby Brother ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice as always brother.


----------



## gmo (Mar 1, 2022)

2 very different phenos of itre95. I already have an idea which the keeper is. Can you spot it?
Day 57


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 1, 2022)

gmo said:


> 2 very different phenos of itre95. I already have an idea which the keeper is. Can you spot it?
> Day 57
> View attachment 289442
> View attachment 289443


I can’t decide, will have to try them both to make sure


----------



## gmo (Mar 1, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl there are definitely desirable traits in both of them. 
The big ol' dank buds on the plant in picture 1, combined with the light foxtailing and dripping trichs
VS.
The very dense buds with red and purple streaks running through out and what will be amazing bag appeal.

Smells are similar on both: Dank, rotten/fermenting citrus, rubber, skunk. Top picture is ever so slightly more fragrant than bottom pictures pheno.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 1, 2022)

gmo said:


> @SubmarineGirl there are definitely desirable traits in both of them.
> The big ol' dank buds on the plant in picture 1, combined with the light foxtailing and dripping trichs
> VS.
> The very dense buds with red and purple streaks running through out and what will be amazing bag appeal.
> ...


The leaves look totally different. They both are real beauties


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

is that a nanner popping out of the second flower pic, kinda looks like one but it's a bit blurry...


----------



## gmo (Mar 1, 2022)

@boo haven't seen any. Not sure where you're seeing it in the picture, but I don't think so.


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

it must be a knot of yellow pistils around the 5 o'clock position, just looks a bit different that the others parts of the flower...


----------



## gmo (Mar 1, 2022)

@boo yup, yeller pisters. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Snow covered mountains.


----------



## gmo (Mar 4, 2022)

Day 59. Getting close, time to check trichomes. Not quite there, yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Nice. Love the *Trichrome* shots.


----------



## gmo (Mar 7, 2022)

Almost there.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2022)

Let's just get the bud of the century badge out and be done with it! Outstanding as usual, that new light must be performing well 

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Mar 7, 2022)

@Bubba I'm digging the light! It's definitely performing how I wanted it to.
Recreational sales start in my state in 3 weeks, April 1. They're projecting $18-20 per gram at the dispensaries. As soon as this grow comes down I'll have ~5lbs (2270g) stockpiled. It's really making me think....


----------



## gmo (Mar 8, 2022)

Day 63


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

Very very nice brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

looking good GMO

what is the fragrance smell like?


----------



## gmo (Mar 8, 2022)

@bigsur51 I'm getting heavy kush tones, rotting/fermenting fruit (sour), rubber (slightly burned, more fresh rubber).


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

gmo said:


> @bigsur51 I'm getting heavy kush tones, rotting/fermenting fruit (sour), rubber (slightly burned, more fresh rubber).



yeah baby , those smells are familiar and thoroughly enjoyed around our garden!..

nothing like smelling burnt rubber and rotten fruit in the mornings!


----------



## gmo (Mar 8, 2022)

@bigsur51 burned rubber is my absolute favorite smell and taste that comes out of cannabis. I always know it's going be potent when that smell hits me.


----------



## gmo (Mar 10, 2022)

Day 65. Any day now 
Some interior shots, some prize bud shots, and the big mama jama. Taking guesses on what you think big Bertha is gonna weigh in at. That's a 20oz Solo cup next to the very, very dense cola. I'm thinking 60g.
I lowered the light power to approximately 50%. Hoping to make the plants think winter is coming and help the tops finish up, and stop putting out new pistils. Not sure if it'll do anything or not, but at this point they're close to done and it shouldn't cause any harm.
Temp 74f, RH 50%, res temp 65, pH 6.1 (after 5g top off)


----------



## gmo (Mar 11, 2022)

Down at 67!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hmmm Burned rubber.  I havent had that one yet.  Looking forward.  Burning rubber, reminds me of Boo!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

gmo said:


> Down at 67!
> View attachment 290254


NICE!  I would sleep in there.

bubba


----------



## gmo (Mar 15, 2022)

Made quite a dent in trimming this morning. About 300g trimmed up.


----------



## gmo (Mar 16, 2022)

Trimmed up a cool LB today. Back is feeling it, but I've made quite a dent. Probably 8oz to go. Not quite 2lb, but it'll be close enough.


----------



## gmo (Mar 16, 2022)

700 grams (~25 ounces) in to jars, 18g of kief and lots of popcorn and trim that's not included in the final tally. 
I was short of my goal, 908g (2lbs), but overall I'm very satisfied with the density and quality of the buds. 
Another successful grow in the books!


----------



## gmo (Mar 28, 2022)

Took the tops off of both moms today and have them in the dome in rapid rooters. Let's see if I can get them to root quicker than last time, which took 24 days.
Jars are curing up nicely after 2 weeks. I haven't given it a test run yet, but will be in a couple weeks. Probably do a tester at the one month point.


----------



## gmo (Apr 5, 2022)

Momma plants both got some haircuts today. I took 10 tops off of each. I didn't save the clippings for cloning this time as I already have a couple trying to root. Once they show roots the mommas will likely go in to flower.


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice work GMO


----------



## gmo (Apr 9, 2022)

Moms seem to be responding well to the multi topping. Still waiting on roots from the first round of clones that were taken off the momma plants 13 days ago. I am seeing some new growth on the clones which means roots can't be too far behind.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

gmo said:


> Moms seem to be responding well to the multi topping. Still waiting on roots from the first round of clones that were taken off the momma plants 13 days ago. I am seeing some new growth on the clones which means roots can't be too far behind.
> View attachment 293281



Nice, I like your growing style, low spread out and topped a few times. There are going to be a lot of bud sites popping up soon! It looks like the trellis net and 12/12 flip will be coming anytime now?


----------



## gmo (Apr 10, 2022)

@bombtombadll I'm really not sure when they'll go to flowering. I do have an empty 3x3 with 4 mars hydro ts1000s that I could potentially flower them out in. 
I haven't even tried the flower from the original harvest yet. It smells and looks good, really really dense. It's only been in jars for 3 weeks, so another week and I'll make a decision what I'd like to do with the moms.
I got some really great news that I'll be getting a rooted cutting of a strain I've been searching for, for a long time, so I already know that will take priority. Heck, it may turn in to the only strain I ever grow if it's how I remember it!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 65. Any day now
> Some interior shots, some prize bud shots, and the big mama jama. Taking guesses on what you think big Bertha is gonna weigh in at. That's a 20oz Solo cup next to the very, very dense cola. I'm thinking 60g.
> I lowered the light power to approximately 50%. Hoping to make the plants think winter is coming and help the tops finish up, and stop putting out new pistils. Not sure if it'll do anything or not, but at this point they're close to done and it shouldn't cause any harm.
> Temp 74f, RH 50%, res temp 65, pH 6.1 (after 5g top off)View attachment 290128
> ...



Nice to see some good photography. What are you shooting with? Great pics, some of the best I've seen on this site yet.

I may have some competition with photography skills here ! Nikon or Canon? Mirrorless or old school DSLR?


----------



## gmo (Apr 10, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Nice to see some good photography. What are you shooting with? Great pics, some of the best I've seen on this site yet.
> 
> I may have some competition with photography skills here ! Nikon or Canon? Mirrorless or old school DSLR?


Would you believe me if I told you all my photos are taken with a 3 year old cellphone? Samsung Galaxy Note 10+. The ultra macro trich shots are taken with a USB microscope that plugs in to my phone.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

gmo said:


> Would you believe me if I told you all my photos are taken with a 3 year old cellphone? Samsung Galaxy Note 10+. The ultra macro trich shots are taken with a USB microscope that plugs in to my phone.



Yeah, I'd believe it. I'm not a cell phone guy, but must admit that I get some pretty decent shots off my Iphone 6. When I make an effort, I'm using a Nikon DSLR with some good glass. I have an old Nikon Macro lense that takes great bud pictures with a little work.

Cameras are progressing and becoming obsolete way too fast these days, even my Nikon DSLR that I bought a few years ago is just about worthless now. Sad thing is the thousands of bucks I spent on glass that will also be obsolete soon.

Nice pics man, I enjoyed them. I'll also be watching this grow with much interest. I'm taking a grow break for the summer and will have to enjoy watching others grows for now. Good luck !


----------



## gmo (Apr 24, 2022)

5 weeks in jars. 2 different phenos. Both great smoke. Pheno A (pictured first) is slightly better smoke, slightly better yielder, slightly more colorful. Pheno B (second picture and third picture on the scale with a lighter for reference) produced the densest nugs that I've ever grow. Both will stick around for the time being.


----------

